# HCG levels



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello from sunny warm Greece!!!

My HCG levels on day 13 were 151.
I did blood test again yesterday (day 15 after ET) and were 245..My doctor said thats ok..,
is it 
He said that is too early to say.. and he told me not to test again my HCG levels.
Whats your opinion

Thanks.
Stella


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Its nearly doubled which looks fine. Levels should double every 48-72 hours. It´s wise of him to say stop doing urine tests as they will continue to say positive even if you did miscarry, not that this is going to happen!!!
Hope they have booked you in for a scan.
Congratulation on an ongoing pregnancy!!!

Ruth


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ruth!!!

Always u give me good news!! U are my angel-nurse!!!
I also work in a hospital in the ICU-am a physio and all the nurses are friends of mine!!! 
I really admire your work!!!!! 

Thanks again!!!
Stella


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Congratulations think positive.
A completely unrelated question for you.....

I am thinking of taking a weeks break when I am about 30 weeks pregnant.  Of course I dont want to fly too far from home.  I've been to greece (Athens, and a couple of the Islands) and I love it.  Are you greek?  I was wondering if you could recommend a quiet beachside town/village.  The mainland is fine.  I have visions of staying in a nice little B&B and eating calamari every day and lazing on a nice quiet beach.....

Thanks, M


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Megan!!!

Yes, I am Greek and I live in Athens.. I have alot of places to recommend you but r u sure of travelling?
And if u come here you must chooce a place near Athens
so if something goes wrong to be near to town!!
I will think some places and I'll write back to u!!!

Stella.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Stella!  Of course I will get clearance from the dr, but i understand that it is safe to fly up to 34 weeks (depending of course on the distance).  M


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi Megan... 

Have u ever been to Skiathos?its an island which belongs to Sporades islands and u can go by plane there
its my favourite island, I have gone twice and I will go again!!! the people are very friendly, very good sea and seafood!!!!
From Skiathos u can take the boat and visit Scopelos which is the 2nd island of Sporades and its less than an hour with the boat..u can see Scopelos from Skiathos..
I also went to Scopelos for 8 days. Its more quite island with not so many pubs and clubs (they dont even have a cinema)
Skiathos is more popular island with alot of famus Greek people going there..
u can visit the site
www.skiathosinfo.com or the site
http://www.greekislands.com/skiathos/home.htm

Let me know if u like!! If u dont I'll try to find u something else!! 
Stella.


----------

